# Opera Internet Browser : A Short Review



## adityak469 (Nov 20, 2014)

So I recently switched to Opera Internet Browser from Mozilla and here's a short review of one of the greatest browsers 


Pros- 
> The turbo mode of Opera Internet Browser(OIB) lets you access some of the blocked websites in India including TPB!  [mega still inaccessible]
*i.imgur.com/SyCmjq6.jpg

> Just Like Opera Mini, OIB saves up your data from the previous page([STRIKE]s[/STRIKE]) as cache which is very helpful when you are writing something big online and your connection drops.

> Light on system. I have used many browsers including Mozilla, Chrome, Komodo, SrWare Iron but Opera is still the lightest on my system.
*i.imgur.com/qg53wp3.jpg

> Data Compression - Just like Opera Mini, OIB also uses the data compression method while browsing(which also results in gaining access to TPB)

Cons-
> The only Con i could find was that IDM integration is not complete for OIB. You can click donload and it would use IDM most of the times but you can't right click a download link.  *i.imgur.com/J1Rss5L.jpg

Ratings - 4.8/5

PS - Use Mozilla to capture direct downloads and use opera to browse. Atleast thats what I do.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 20, 2014)

The coolest feature of Opera is mouse gestures. I just loved them (when I used a mouse).

Also, notes is also a very handy feature.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 20, 2014)

I gave Opera a fair chance. But due to some problems that I don't exactly recall now, I had to shift to Firefox. And I like it now.

But still better than Chrome.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 20, 2014)

Opera is trash.

  1. Tab behaviour is retarded and completely un-inituitive. 
2. IRC client was removed 
3. Many useful options were removed/changed/depreciated. 
4. NO MOUSE GESTURES. Seriously, why the EFF would you even use Opera if it didnt support mouse gesures by default? (like the old one did) 
5. ZERO utility. Oh yeah, it supports addons. There;s like a grand total of 50 addons, including many "duplicates" (which do similar jobs in different ways). 


  with the v20 release, they absolutely TRASHED, GUTTED and DESTROYED Opera. Now when I look back with bitterness at what Opera could have been if those money hungry w***** had not screwed with it. 
I stuck on as long as i could with my old 12.77, but it became so laggy and slow, i had to ditch it.

  If you want a competent browser : STAY AWAY FROM OPERA. Its a top notch hipster-level BS browser.  
And learn to use Firefox. 

Also, 1 thing is good about Opera : its a much better choice than Chrome.

EDIT : I was a loyal supporter and user of Opera, and this is how they shafted me (and the rest of us.)


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2014)

Opera of old was the best browser out there. Had a built-in IRC client, mail client, built-in Download Manager, built-in Torrent downloader, built-in Ad-blocker and what not.

Opera now got rid of everything and is just a better version of Chrome.

Firefox is the best.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 20, 2014)

Plus new Opera don't have Smooth scrolling. Unforgivable.

But, just now came to know that we can use Chrome extension on Opera. So I can use Motorola Connect add on on Opera instead of having to install Chrome! Atleast Opera is good for something now. 

How cool is this: 

*i.minus.com/iwxCuKJuQecUC.JPG


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 21, 2014)

I never did understand the Opera craziness! I used it a long back, after seeing a praise thread here in very Digit, hated it back then. Was the slowest of them all, and most inconsistent. Then tried it around six months ago again, same! Sometimes (a lot of times actually) the webpages don't even load properly/fully, while all other browsers do more than fine! 

I guess in past life I did  something bad to Opera.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 21, 2014)

During ~2008-2012 Opera was arguably the best browser out there. Light, fast, tons of features and a good development speed. Everything went downhill with the engine change.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 21, 2014)

Using opera. Flash, Java, Google services not good. Youtube, Grooveshark, 8tracks bad. 
But still use it only because of the clean interface. 
Think using older version is still possible?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 21, 2014)

ok i dnt know why i have this weird experience in win 8 opera loads a page faster than firefox but in wondows 7 its the opposite  any1 have any clue???


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 21, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Using opera. Flash, Java, Google services not good. Youtube, Grooveshark, 8tracks bad.
> But still use it only because of the clean interface.
> Think using older version is still possible?



Opera 12 is unusable now. IT slows down to a crawl on most heavy websites like yahoo mail, fb etc. 
Stick to the new Opera.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 21, 2014)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Stick to the FIREFOX.


FTFY.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 21, 2014)

doomgiver said:


> FTFY.



smarta**.. he used opera so I suggested new opera


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 21, 2014)

doomgiver said:


> 3. Many useful options were removed/changed/depreciated.
> 4. NO MOUSE GESTURES.


muse gestures are still there in opera..



Vyom said:


> But, just now came to know that we can use Chrome extension on Opera. So I can use Motorola Connect add on on Opera instead of having to install Chrome! Atleast Opera is good for something now.


I guess Opera is somewhat between Chrome and Firefox. It supports add ons from both the browsers.


ithehappy said:


> I never did understand the Opera craziness! I used it a long back, after seeing a praise thread here in very Digit, hated it back then. Was the slowest of them all, and most inconsistent. Then tried it around six months ago again, same! Sometimes (a lot of times actually) the webpages don't even load properly/fully, while all other browsers do more than fine!
> 
> I guess in past life I did  something bad to Opera.


I also tried using Opera way back but couldnt like it. But I love it now 

- - - Updated - - -

IDK why you guys are so mad at Opera but it does all my jobs better than all other browsers.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 21, 2014)

Yep latest version, but they have too many updates now a days.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 21, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Yep latest version, but they have too many updates now a days.



Well other than IE every other browser has too many updates these days.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 21, 2014)

They keep changing around the bookmarks and start page 
there is actually a toggle now between new start page and old start page

there used to be a time when updates were optional  
And Opera was at least at one point the browser that most closely followed the HTML standards, but the problem is that web pages themselves don't follow those standards 

and the gestures are still there by default


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm still using Opera 12.17 but for only websites which I don't have to login and in a sandbox. It lags sometimes but other than this still does many other jobs just perfectly fine  and no other browser can beat the presto in memory usage. So I'm going to stick with opera for a long time to come. On the other hand I do use chromium and waterfox as alternative to Chrome and FF  and not mention just have to use IE11 for some websites weird compatibility issue.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> IDK why you guys are so mad at Opera but it does all my jobs better than all other browsers.



We are mad because it used to have a ****-ton of features, which have all been stripped off. 

Also, Presto >>> Webkit.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 21, 2014)

gestures DONOT work.

the only ones that work are :
new tab
close tab
back
forward

thats it!?!?!?! you cant open links with gestures (deal breaker for me).

stuff loads slower than any other browser. (10 seconds for random google search result, vs less than 3 seconds for firefox)

NO SIDEBAR... wow, just wow. what do i do without a sidebar? it had all the important stuff, history, bookmarks, chat, etc. 

sorry, but opera is just a badly gutted version of chrome atm (i dont mean it in a good way)

i'd rather use a text based browser like lynx or elinks rather than opera. notevenkidding.jpg


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 23, 2014)

does it support VP9? , considering its based on chrome , it probably should
you can check by going to this page *www.youtube.com/html5

firefox stable builds dont support vp9, but the aurora builds do, so should land it in eventually,
Vp9 comes in handy when FUP kicks in , to watch youtube videos :/ :/


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> does it support VP9? , considering its based on chrome , it probably should
> you can check by going to this page *www.youtube.com/html5
> 
> firefox stable builds dont support vp9, but the aurora builds do, so should land it in eventually,
> Vp9 comes in handy when FUP kicks in , to watch youtube videos :/ :/


yes, it does.


----------



## bhvm (Nov 28, 2014)

I am using Opera since 10 odd years. best version is opera 12 with Skin and Portable support. i am hanging on it tight.


----------

